# Spec V vs. Lancer RalliArt



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

While it isn't a surprise to us Spec V owners, the 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V thoroughly beat the pants off the 2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart in Sport Compact Car's 20-Grand Smackdown Challange. Here's what they said about each car:

*2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V*
Still the grudging favorite of Sport Compact Car, the latest Spec V was described as Pam Anderson wearing a cardboard box: you have to look past the ugly packaging to appreciate the good parts underneath.

It was praised for its engine, transmission, HLSD, and capable suspension. Though it dyno'ed a few horses and lbs-ft below the Lancer the Spec V is 133 pounds lighter, giving it the all important power-to-weight advantage.

*2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart*
While not sporting the same hardware as the Spec V it does have a 5-speed. It does put more power to the pavement, but its rendered useless with an open differential and crappy tires that make burnouts easier than with the Spec V.

The Lancer's multi-link suspension, based on the technology behind it, is also more sophisticated than the Spec V's twist-beam, which the magazine was sure would give it an advantage over the Sentra. This was not the case on the track. 

*The Comparison*
The editors noted that on paper this should have been a very close fight. After all, the Ralliart shares the same body as the Evo. But, once on the track, the Ralliart exhibited a predilection for understeer. And, no matter how hard they tried, they couldn't get the Ralliart to conspire to make testing the car enjoyable. The only good thing about it were its brakes.

The Spec V, despite all its apparent flaws and schizophrenic suspension characteristics, was simply fun to drive. Of course, they said that there really wasn't a way to drive the car with any kind of finesse because it preferred that you simply man-handle it. It was crude, loud, and thrilling all at once.

Besides being more fun to drive, the Spec V was quicker and more agile than the Ralliart:

Spec V
*0-30*: 2.8 sec
*0-60*: 7.2 sec
*¼ mile*: 15.2 @ 92 mph

*Slalom Speed (700 ft)*: 69.2 mph
*Lateral Grip*: 0.88g

*60-0*: 135 (no ABS)
*80-0*: 240 (no ABS)

Ralliart
*0-30*: 2.8 sec
*0-60*: 7.6 sec
*¼ mile*: 15.5 @ 91.5 mph

*Slalom Speed (700 ft)*: 67.2 mph
*Lateral Grip*: 0.82g

*60-0*: 125 
*80-0*: 229 

The entire test can be summed up in a metaphor mentioned in the article: "*If the Spec V is a scalpel, the Lancer Ralliart is a garden hoe. On the road the difference is that dramatic.*"


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I read this last week... Finally some good numbers.
They still had to say some negative sh-t about it though.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*Flaws*



MDMA said:


> I read this last week... Finally some good numbers.
> They still had to say some negative sh-t about it though.


Well of course, no car is perfect, everycar has to have some flaws


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

I read that too. It's always pretty cool to see our cars spank other cars that it costs less than. I also saw we got a great review in a magazine called "Speed". They tested 7 factory-tuned cars and here's the results:
(points out of 200)
1 2003 Toyota TRD Celica GTS (189.4)
2 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V S-tune (188.1)
3 2003 Ford SVT Focus (BOO!!!!) (184.6)
4 2004 Dodge SRT-4 (183.6)
5 2003 Mazdaspeed Protege (182.4)
6 2004 Honda Civic Si HFP (180.4)
7 2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart (167.2)


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

I have to agree with you guys. I think this comparision test is the best that I have read that involves our cars. They didnt pick the winner before the numbers were in. They seem to judge the cars by the numbers and not personal opinion, which to me is the way every car should be reviewed. They pointed the SpecV's flaws out as well as the Lancer's. Even if our car wouldnt have won I still think this was a very good review . I just wish someone would review a SpecV with abs and not the Brembros. As we have seen in numerous reviews the brembros seem to have no effect except street credit


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

[QUOTE
*Slalom Speed (700 ft)*: 69.2 mph


The Spec will not pull 69mph on the slalom. It is closer to 65mph. Still very impressive.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a black 04 spec with black tinted windows my uncles nephew has a black 04 ralliart with black tinted windows, my cars faster no doubt about it  but i like the exterior look on his, my car looks like a base model sentra with big rims  but its everything else that makes my car better.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I read that before and I'll have to say a Spec owns a Ralliart completely in my book.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A better comparison would be an extensive look at the MazdaSpeed and a Spec...both fantastic cars.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i think when you put a professionl driver behind the wheel that number is possible. maybe you cant do it, but i've seen 69.2-69.7 on several different occasions.


yeah, i agree a mazdaspped vs. spec-v test would be much better


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Flying V said:


> i think when you put a professionl driver behind the wheel that number is possible. maybe you cant do it, but i've seen 69.2-69.7 on several different occasions.
> 
> 
> yeah, i agree a mazdaspped vs. spec-v test would be much better


The ineriors on the mazda's are very impressive puts my car's apperence to shame


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

They don't make Mazdaspeed Protege's anymore, do they?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

they dont make poteges anymore... welcome to the mazda 3 era...


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*Friend has a Ralliart*

I personally do not look down on the Ralliart for the simple fact that it has not been out that long and they already have mods for the ecu and everything else. It just amazes me that the market takes to the new mitsu and ran with it. Everyday my buddy asks me about the different parts he finds for his car. I am blown away they have a faster production of aftermarket parts. With that respect in mind they will be coming up pretty fast. But to this day my buddy can't bet me. They have a very bad launch!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlackgayseX said:


> they dont make poteges anymore... welcome to the mazda 3 era...


But I still love the MazdaSpeed. It is a car of great designed, good looks, great cornering and a decent price.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> The ineriors on the mazda's are very impressive puts my car's apperence to shame


 yeah, i liked the exterior looks of the spec-v just a little bit more. and i liked how it had 175hp non turbo while the mazdaspeed was turbo and only has 170hp. 


its comes down to personaly preference.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

ochiocho said:


> I personally do not look down on the Ralliart for the simple fact that it has not been out that long and they already have mods for the ecu and everything else. It just amazes me that the market takes to the new mitsu and ran with it. Everyday my buddy asks me about the different parts he finds for his car. I am blown away they have a faster production of aftermarket parts. With that respect in mind they will be coming up pretty fast. But to this day my buddy can't bet me. They have a very bad launch!


Remember this is the same 2.4L in the last Galant and Eclipse RS/GS.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Remember this is the same 2.4L in the last Galant and Eclipse RS/GS.


It is *absolutely not* the same 2.4L as the old Galant and Eclipse. The Ralliart does come with a 2.4L, but it is a MIVEC engine. That engine is the same as the *new* base model Galant and the Outlander. The engine is proving to be quite an amazing SOHC engine, has 3 different timing configurations, and a turbo kit is in development with reports of over 250whp at 12psi (www.roadracemotorsports.com).

I love the Spec-V, my roommate has one and I'm the reason why he heard about it in the first place. It's an amazing vehicle for the price, but I don't think this test was fair because these cars have different hardware. The better test would have been against the 2002-2003 SE-R, which also had an open diff and a 5-speed. There's a reason why the SCCA classes the SE-R and the Ralliart in G-stock and the Spec-V is in D-stock. The biggest letdown to me (besides no LSD) was the rear sway bar in the Ralliart, which is the same toothpick as in my regular Lancer (13mm).

Not a fair test in my opinion, but overall these cars are pretty amazing for the price, but the Spec wins when it comes to bang for buck.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

livelyjay said:


> It is *absolutely not* the same 2.4L as the old Galant and Eclipse. The Ralliart does come with a 2.4L, but it is a MIVEC engine. That engine is the same as the *new* base model Galant and the Outlander. The engine is proving to be quite an amazing SOHC engine, has 3 different timing configurations, and a turbo kit is in development with reports of over 250whp at 12psi (www.roadracemotorsports.com).
> 
> I love the Spec-V, my roommate has one and I'm the reason why he heard about it in the first place. It's an amazing vehicle for the price, but I don't think this test was fair because these cars have different hardware. The better test would have been against the 2002-2003 SE-R, which also had an open diff and a 5-speed. There's a reason why the SCCA classes the SE-R and the Ralliart in G-stock and the Spec-V is in D-stock. The biggest letdown to me (besides no LSD) was the rear sway bar in the Ralliart, which is the same toothpick as in my regular Lancer (13mm).
> 
> Not a fair test in my opinion, but overall these cars are pretty amazing for the price, but the Spec wins when it comes to bang for buck.


I was thinking that the 2.4 was the same as the last Galant and current Eclipse. I stand corrected  .I actually like the Lancer which looks better then the Current Sentra. Thats funny you bring up Road and Race, I was just on their website.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> I actually like the Lancer which looks better then the Current Sentra. Thats funny you bring up Road and Race, I was just on their website.


The Ralliart looks pretty decent, since it adds a lip kit to the base model. I agree that the new Sentra is ugly, and it saddened me just as it did my roommate to see the SE-R go the way of the base model with looks.

RoadRace is an awesome company and us Lancer owners are lucky to have them around, otherwise there would be no aftermarket for our cars. You guys are lucky because you get Nissan build quality, while Mitsu build quality sucks, as does the company itself.

Back on-topic. A better test for the Ralliart would have been an automatic showdown between it and the '04 SE-R, or manual against the '03 5-speed SE-R. For the Spec-V, maybe the new Saturn ION Redline, or possibly the new Corolla coming out (but I don't think it even has the torque to keep up).


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

livelyjay said:


> The Ralliart looks pretty decent, since it adds a lip kit to the base model. I agree that the new Sentra is ugly, and it saddened me just as it did my roommate to see the SE-R go the way of the base model with looks.
> 
> RoadRace is an awesome company and us Lancer owners are lucky to have them around, otherwise there would be no aftermarket for our cars. You guys are lucky because you get Nissan build quality, while Mitsu build quality sucks, as does the company itself.
> 
> Back on-topic. A better test for the Ralliart would have been an automatic showdown between it and the '04 SE-R, or manual against the '03 5-speed SE-R. For the Spec-V, maybe the new Saturn ION Redline, or possibly the new Corolla coming out (but I don't think it even has the torque to keep up).


Well I have an Auto 03 SE-R. I think both in with an auto are better matched then the manuals. Do you think the Redline would be the same as the V and Ralliart? SCC dynoed the Redline at 197whp.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Well I have an Auto 03 SE-R. I think both in with an auto are better matched then the manuals. Do you think the Redline would be the same as the V and Ralliart? SCC dynoed the Redline at 197whp.


I was thinking the Redline and the Spec-V would be similar comparisons, but after hearing that number, I take that statement back. Did they dyno that in a stock configuration? I just wonder because on the Saturn website they claim 205hp at the crank, which due to the usual drivetrain loss should yeild 174whp (unless the are lying about that stock number for insurance reasons, just like the SRT4).


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

After doing some quick research, the only other car I can think of that would compete head to head with the Spec-V is the Mazdaspeed Protege. Sure it might not have a 6-speed, but it is the only other competitor with an LSD that has close hp and torque specs. The RSX Type-S would also be a good competitor (since the difference in hp is made up by the difference in torque), but is still does not have an LSD.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

livelyjay said:


> I was thinking the Redline and the Spec-V would be similar comparisons, but after hearing that number, I take that statement back. Did they dyno that in a stock configuration? I just wonder because on the Saturn website they claim 205hp at the crank, which due to the usual drivetrain loss should yeild 174whp (unless the are lying about that stock number for insurance reasons, just like the SRT4).


I think they lied about the hp for insurance reasons like you said. It was completely stock. Chevy also claims 205hp with the Cobalt SS Supercharged. 

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/roadtests/0405scc_redline/

Heres a link to SCC test of the ION Redline.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

How about an 04 Jetta GLI or GTI with the 1.8T with 180hp and 173lb-ft of torque? I know their both over 20K. I don't know if they have a LSD! But they do have available 6-speed!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Flying V said:


> yeah, i agree a mazdaspped vs. spec-v test would be much better



mazdaspeed miata-horspower [email protected] and Torque Of [email protected], Iron Block and Alloy Cylinder Head and i dont quite rember if the spec v's block was iron but i would assume its aluminium but im too lazy to search ( SO FLAME ME ! )

mazdaspeedmiata quarter mile time according to car and drive 15.210 @ 91mph, and a 6 speed transmission

so engine output there are very very close so what it will come down to is handling, and my assumption is the miata will perform better. my judgment comes from my mother 2001 limited edtion mazda miata wich i have take threw corners like a mad man and it has never let me down it seems to have a magnetic grip to the road (and i assume the mazdaspeed would handle even better). its transmission is very smooth and easy to operate. and my boys spec v, in wich he has taken threw the turns like a mad man and it hung on well too but not like the miata did (could be the length difference bewteen the two just a guess). and the spec v's transmission wich aslo shifted ok but not as well as the miatas

but i would assume they would be very close all together. but in the appereance department the mazdaspeed will own but hey thats my opinion and unlike many of u i like the looks/interior of the spec but i still think the mazdaspeed has it in the looks department and the interior department but hey thats my two cents whatys your guys thoughts....also there is a big difference in price.

p.s. my mother wants to trade her 2001 l.e miata for the mazda speed....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i was talking more on the lines of the mazdaspeed protoge than the miata. of course the miata will beat the spec. FR chassis, low center of gravity and light weight.

the protoge is more in the price range of the spec-v where as the miata is not.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes and the miata is RWD lol....I did not know the Miata was an iron block.


----------



## 02cloudspecv (May 3, 2005)

*spec v is still the best!*

:cheers: spec v kills the lancer ahihihihi! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thanks for bringing back an old thread.


----------

